# اللهجة المصرية: إتاوة



## avraham arabic

ما معنى كلمة *أتاوة*, اللهجة المصرية؟

.أنا متحير بين رشوة, أوسرقة وجها لوجه بالقوة, أوبلطجة, أوأخد مال بالغصب

 الجملة: بعض المحلات في الصعيد مابتدفعش أتاوات ,هي مش خايفة

عرفت الجواب. اضغط هنا
.بمعنى ضريبة
الله أعلم شو يجري في مصر من ضرائب مالية​


----------



## cherine

الإتاوة هي مبلغ يأخذه الِفِتِوَّة (شخص يستخدم قوته البدنية في كسب المال وفرض سيطرته على شارع أو حي) قسرًا من الناس مقابل "حمايتهم"، أو بمعنى أدق: عدم الاعتداء عليهم. وتُطلق الإتاوة بشكل عام على أي مبلغ من المال يُؤخذ قسرًا بغير وجه حق. وعند تشبيه الضريبة بالإتاوة، فهذا يعني أنها ضريبة ظالمة ومبالَغ في قيمتها.


----------



## anwareljana

الاتاوه مبلغ يفرض بالقوة على الشخص


----------

